

Ask HN: Damn quick (and cheap) MVPs - anyone? - webvet

Please check out:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;httpd.co&#x2F;damn_quick_mvps&#x2F;<p>If not you, could someone you know be interested?
======
webvet
Clickable link:

[http://httpd.co/damn_quick_mvps/](http://httpd.co/damn_quick_mvps/)

